# Dystopian RP (Open to all)



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

The nation of Querencia is thriving under Emperor Iris Cheng, the nations first dictator and woman leader. During her reign, the small nation has developed into a military powerhouse, an economic monopoly, and a social centre.
What people don't know is that the Emperor is only taking credit for her daughter, Euphoria's, hard work.
Euphoria is of Ferrous heritage (she's a furry), a population largely hated and discriminated against.
But after years of backbreaking work, Euphoria and her friends (all who wish to participate) are ready to revolt.
Our mission is to gain support of the Querencian people, build up an army, and establish a strong resistance, all without getting caught by the Emperor.
The struggle is the fact that almost all the Querencian people proclaim steadfast allegiance to the Emperor, and they number 50 to 1 over the Ferrous people.

RULES:
~SFW
~Up to six (6) characters, Querencian or Ferrous
~Open RP thread
~Don't GodMod (keep your characters believable, i.e. no surviving a gunshot or whatever)
~If a character dies, you may make a new one to replace it. However, don't kill your characters on purpose unless they just aren't getting used at all.

TO JOIN: (fill out 1 per character)
Character's name:
Gender and Sexuality:
Age: (general age range: 16-25)
Species: (Querencian or Ferrous [insert animal species])
Appearance:
Clothing: (imagine today's fashion)
Personality:
Strengths:
Weaknesses:
Career: (imagine normal career options)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Character's name: Euphoria Cheng
Gender and Sexuality: Female, straight
Age: (general age range: 16-25) 19
Species: (Querencian or Ferrous [insert animal species]) Ferrous, calico cat
Appearance: calico pelt, green eyes, ponytail
Clothing: (imagine today's fashion) Combat boots, running shorts, tank top, beanie
Personality: bubbly and flirtatious when not discussing revolution ideas, and suddenly serious and authoritative when discussing tactics
Strengths: able to hide emotions/plans/ideas, agile, smart with military tactics
Weaknesses: sarcastic, stubborn, a bit bipolar, distrustful
Career: (imagine normal career options) none/Emperor's idea dispenser

Character's name: Patagonia McAdden
Gender and Sexuality: Male, gay
Age: (general age range: 16-25) 22
Species: (Querencian or Ferrous [insert animal species]) Ferrous, wolf
Appearance: grey and white wulf, yellow eyes, shaggy black sideswept hair
Clothing: (imagine today's fashion) trail running shoes, skinny jeans, emo band shirt
Personality: quiet and wistful, outdoorsy, serious and cut-to-the-chase
Strengths: emotionless, athletic, serious, trustworthy
Weaknesses: overly trusting, not open about his ideas, crumbles under pressure
Career: (imagine normal career options) barista

Character's name: Augustine Lopez-Romero
Gender and Sexuality: female, bisexual
Age: (general age range: 16-25) 17
Species: (Querencian or Ferrous [insert animal species]) Querencian, ferrous ally
Appearance: tan skin, black braided hair, hispanic accent, brown eyes
Clothing: (imagine today's fashion) Nike shoes, short shorts, Maroon 5 t-shirt, cat ear headband
Personality: popular and outgoing, loves soccer, dating a Ferrous (Ceaser Lattimore)
Strengths: determined, formidable, easy access to info
Weaknesses: crumbles under pressure, overly talkative, a bit of a diva
Career: (imagine normal career options) BMW Sales agent

Character's name: Ceaser Lattimore
Gender and Sexuality: male, straight
Age: (general age range: 16-25) 18
Species: (Querencian or Ferrous [insert animal species]) Ferrous, Fennec Fox
Appearance: sandy yellow fur with white patches, icy blue eyes, brown hair with a man-bun
Clothing: (imagine today's fashion) Chaco sandals, khaki shorts, henley shirt, sweater vest, hairband
Personality: fun-loving and charitable, witty, athletic
Strengths: loyal, optimistic, humourous, athletic
Weaknesses: cocky, hotheaded, acts before thinking
Career: (imagine normal career options) Waiter


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Is this ok? It's my main fursona because I'm bad a t multimanaging.


Character's name: Aaron
Gender and Sexuality: Male, straight
Age: 24
Species: Ferrous (Shiba Inu)
Appearance: Golden fur, lime green eyes
Clothing: Custom tailored assassin robes, sound-dampening sneakers (a gift from his father),
Personality: Friendly, strong, lovable, foodie, trustworthy, very little paranoia 
Strengths: Weaponry, martial arts, socializing, lock picking
Weaknesses: Cold-blooded murder, tickles on the ribs ( :3), emotion management
Career: Mercenary For Hire (this job is more common than you expect)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

oooooooo cool
name: zyther
gender and sexuality:male  bisexual
species:  ferrous (hyena)
Age:27
appearance: red and green mullet. he has a cybernetic arm and a ventilator mask
clothing: leather jacket,torn sweat pants,eyepatch
personality: twitchy,loving,gruff
Strengths: cybernetic arm,knowledge of mechanics,former marine
Weakness:removal of ventilator,electro shocks,ptsd
Career:engineer and mechanic


----------



## Dreva (May 4, 2018)

Is there any slot available?

Character's name: Keyumar of Parthawa
Gender and Sexuality: Male, Bisexual
Age: 23
Species: Querencian (Polar Bear), Ferrous sympathizer
Appearance: White polar bear with heterochromia eyes (green left eye and blue right eye); Braided crimson hair
Clothing: Black cotton wool-padded jacket and grey quilted trouser; brown winter boot; sheepskin ushanka
Personality: mischief, opportunist, foul mouthed, extroverted, bully; hidden inside : he's sympathetic and kind-hearted to the plight of weak, poor and outcasts, loyal and selfless to his friends and companions, and he despises elitist people
Strengths: above average physical power, street fighting, cunning, resolute heart, hardy
Weaknesses: naive, unrestrained emotion, reckless, cannot swim
Career: Grain merchant, freelance spy


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

wow that was quick 0_0 should i go ahead and close slots or keep it open over the weekend?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

um whatever you wanna do. id say start but if anyone wants in those slots they can join in midway?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> um whatever you wanna do. id say start but if anyone wants in those slots they can join in midway?


yeah true... and y'all know you can have up to 3 characters at once?

umm

A deep sense of accomplishment clung tightly to the citizens of Querencia, a small, imposing island country surrounded on all sides by the ocean Lorenzo. President Iris Cheng has just won the election to begin her fourth round of rule, and by a landslide too. Most are overjoyed by this news, and were currently in the process of storming the election stage.
except for a select few, clustered in the back and already forming a plan.
Euphoria Cheng was the first to speak out of them. "So, guys, what now?"


----------



## Dreva (May 4, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> yeah true... and y'all know you can have up to 3 characters at once?
> 
> umm
> 
> ...




"I've never liked your idea a bit." Keyumar sighed a deep breath and his face turned sour. "If you seriously contemplate the idea to murder her, even if we succeed now, the government's apparatuses will remain intact. I doubt things would change much."

He took care to keep a distant from Euphoria and not to look into her face or those of his Ferrous companions. After all, swift and cruel judgement awaited any Querencian who was caught fraternizing with Ferrous people.

"Do you guys even watch TV?" he quipped. "Oh well, I've watched Querencian-only news outlet everyday, your dear mother's mouthpiece."

Being a Querencian, he knew better what to expect from his fellow kins. He felt compelled to enlighten his companions of what lies ahead. 

"It is filled with toxic filth about how Ferrous people are a vermin, parasitic tumor that undermine the society of Querencian."

"Oh, and the evening news anchor always amuses me when he reminds the audience about how your mother, the 'messiah' of Querencian people had saved the nation from the brink of abyss." He chuckled while removing his big thick hat to tidy up his hair. "And now, we're in the middle of these frenzied mobs who genuinely believe with all those daily propaganda."

"But then again, it's your call. I'm done with all these maniacs. Might as well burn them all down into cinder."


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "I've never liked your idea a bit." Keyumar sighed a deep breath and his face turned sour. "If you seriously contemplate the idea to murder her, even if we succeed now, the government's apparatuses will remain intact. I doubt things would change much."
> 
> He took care to keep a distant from Euphoria and not to look into her face or those of his Ferrous companions. After all, swift and cruel judgement awaited any Querencian who was caught fraternizing with Ferrous people.
> 
> ...


"You've gotta be kidding me..." Euphoria mumbled. "This is my fault, anyway. I make up all this shit just so she doesn't beat my ass. I'm sorry..."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

euphoria's phone started to ring a raspy voice and puming noise came from the other side "meet me at my shop NOW ill give you the coordinates quickly before your spotted"  the guards were growing suspicious why were those few not celebrating could they be rebels?


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Aaron received a text message while he was hiding in an alley. 

“Meet me at my shop NOW. I’ll give you the coordinates. Come quick.”

After taking a quick look at the coordinates, he parkoured over onto the rooftops and jump over to the meeting spot.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

zyther was sitting in a chair fixing his arm when the bell wrang


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"right on time" he thought


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

"You guys hurry, quick. I can stay behind to watch any suspicious... activity." Augustine fumbled on her English but soon corrected herself, smirking playfully. Typical, easygoing Augustine. 

Ceaser nudged Patagonia in the side. "you go left, I go right, the rest of you go through the middle in stages. If anyone gets caught... Don't get caught."

"Asshole," Euphoria muttered playfully. "Quit stealing my line. We all good?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Aaron reached the spot in no time, and hopped down without making a sound. Whenever he did this, he would remind himself of his father. He could never thank him enough for the sneakers he would wear everyday.

He could Euphoria and his friend’s slightly panicking about finding a place to hide, and joined the frenzy.

“So,” Aaron asked calmly “Who’s lead do I follow?”


----------



## Dreva (May 4, 2018)

Keyumar took no time to disappear among the crowds. He took his phone and received a coordinate from Aaron and he texted back to Aaron, Euphoria and all others through secure encrypted line.

"You losers meet me in car park in 40 minutes and we're gonna drive away to the shop. Meanwhile I'm gonna get lost among this euphoric mood among kinsmen of mine."

He knew he had to be patient and quell suspicion among plain clothed police forces, so the best course of action would be to join the flow of the crowds, and by displaying furious fervor and joy for the victory of the Empress. 

"Let me know if y'all having hard time shaking off the cops. I've prepared just the right tribute for this festivities."


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Keyumar took no time to disappear among the crowds. He took his phone and received a coordinate from Aaron and he texted back to Aaron, Euphoria and all others through secure encrypted line.
> 
> "You losers meet me in car park in 40 minutes and we're gonna drive away to the shop. Meanwhile I'm gonna get lost among this euphoric mood among kinsmen of mine."
> 
> ...


(I’m confused. Where are Euphoria, her friends and I right now? Are we in the shop? because that’s where Aaron went...)


----------



## Dreva (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I’m confused. Where are Euphoria, her friends and I right now? Are we in the shop? because that’s where Aaron went...)



(Judging from the situation where everyone is still scrambling to get away from the cops then I can safely assume we're not. After all, this "shop" is supposed to be an enclosed meeting space for the conspirators which doubles as safe house. Am I right?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 5, 2018)

(yep yep also its my  bodyshop)


----------



## Dreva (May 5, 2018)

Keyumar was busy mingling with the crowds and soon found himself not far from the stages. He chanted the party slogan with such zeal that the cops appeared to lose interest in him and moved on elsewhere. 

Keyumar used the opportunity to slip away from the crowd into deserted alleyway not far from where he parked his van. He grew impatient and nervous so he decided to text again.

"Alright, you all boneheads, I say we're calling this day off. I'm not doing all this stupid charade with just a knife, a pistol and some grenades."

"You all morons could try to chop off some heads but I'm doing it with my own elegant way. I'm getting my rocket launchers, flame throwers, and machine guns. I want to take down those silly tanks and choppers guarding her palace and the ministries. After all, only such grandeur tributes would befit our lord and savior, the empress' triumph."

But then he couldn't remember which 'shops' he dumped his weapon's caches at. This only agitated him further into restlessness and he decided to lit some weeds while he waited for further instruction from Euphoria.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

"Alright, before we do anything, we need to actually have a plan. We're not going into this with different mindsets. Is anyone at Zyther's shop yet?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Alright, before we do anything, we need to actually have a plan. We're not going into this with different mindsets. Is anyone at Zyther's shop yet?"


(Aaron’s with them, so he’s not going to say anything)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

(understood)
"I'm almost there. they have the streets closed on this side of town for some reason so I'm walking." Ceaser texted discreetly.

"I'm here." Patagonia replied.


----------



## Dreva (May 5, 2018)

Keyumar received the text just in time before he started stabbing some random passerby out of boredom. He started his van and called @Asassinator

"Yo Aaron, are you joining my ride or are you going on foot because I'm leaving soon. Oh and don't bother hiding, I know you're nearby. Because I've bugged your neat lovely sneakers."


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Dreva said:


> stabbing some random passerby out of boredom


 Nice we got a pshyco unicorn as a friend now.


Dreva said:


> "Yo Aaron, are you joining my ride or are you going on foot because I'm leaving soon. Oh and don't bother hiding, I know you're nearby. Because I've bugged your neat lovely sneakers."


“So it was you!” Aaron shouted into his phone. He calmed down, and spoke again, “I’ll go on foot. It’s just my thing.” Then he climbed up the roof tops again, looking down at his companions, “See y’all at the store!” And he set off.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

"Okay guys, I'm on my way now. The Childbirth unit tried to recruit me again but I managed to sneak away. Keyumar, can you pick me up at Subway?" Augustine typed hastily before hiding her phone from sight as a group of Querencian High Schoolers approached, many familiar to her.  She knew better than to interact with them at this point, and she instead turned and walked into the sandwich shop like she hadn't seen them.


----------



## Dreva (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Okay guys, I'm on my way now. The Childbirth unit tried to recruit me again but I managed to sneak away. Keyumar, can you pick me up at Subway?" Augustine typed hastily before hiding her phone from sight as a group of Querencian High Schoolers approached, many familiar to her.  She knew better than to interact with them at this point, and she instead turned and walked into the sandwich shop like she hadn't seen them.



"Duly noted! Your golden carriage is on the way, full throttle!" He floored the pedal and his white van dusted other cars on his trail. The van swerved side to side as it evaded the traffic as if it was going to roll over but Keyumar was a good driver. He could've been a racing driver, he often said to himself.

Augustine was waiting on the sidewalk just beside the entrance to the subway when Keyumar arrived. "Ey sat-nav, hop in and show me the way!"

"You were a bit slow today!" Augustine smirked after she looked at her watch. "I was thinking to call a cab instead."

"Fuck you, the cops blocked several streets for parade tomorrow and the traffic wardens were everywhere. They're not taking away my driving license for speeding today!"


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

"Shit, like you should even have a licence?" Augustine smirked and punched Keyumar in the shoulder.


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Shit, like you should even have a licence?" Augustine smirked and punched Keyumar in the shoulder.



"Whatever! You better had your sorry papers ready because there are several checkpoints that we will pass through." Keyumar quipped. "And you just shut up and let me do all the talking! All they need to know is you are my coolies and we are heading to the port to unload these stuffs on the back!"

The bear raced away from the city, passing several checkpoints where he knew most of the officers in charge. Some even received regular bribes whenever he needed some 'favor' for his bickering on some shady trades.

It wasn't long until they arrived and rolled to stop before a downtrodden two-storey compounds in the suburb flanked by another similarly filth buildings.

Keyumar and Augustine exited their vehicle and buzz the bell just beside the rusty metal front door. A minute or two has passed but still no answer. Keyumar started losing patience and banged on the door.

"Room service!" he howled at the door. "We're here to clean up this sorry rotten cage."

Still no answer.

"Room service, godammit!" he screamed and banged at the door. "@Asassinator, @Oakie-Dokie , @zhyther-kaldrok If no one open it, I'm gonna kick down this door and this whole rotten structure will come crashing down!!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

“Gould your horses Keyumar! I’m almost here.” Aaron climbed up to the rooftop opposite of the building and landed without them hearing.

(Oh yeah, what did you mean by “bugged? Like you put a tracking device on it or something?)

“Move aside please.” Aaron told the two politely. He grabbed a security pin from one of his friends pockets, and unlocked the door in 15 seconds. 

“There.” Aaron and the two walked into the store.


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Gould your horses Keyumar! I’m almost here.” Aaron climbed up to the rooftop opposite of the building and landed without them hearing.
> 
> (Oh yeah, what did you mean by “bugged? Like you put a tracking device on it or something?)
> 
> ...



(Yes, I bugged you with zyther's tracker he made. As a shadow you were difficult to find)

"Took a while for that." he japed at Aaron. "Everyone's here?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Dreva said:


> (Yes, I bugged you with zyther's tracker he made. As a shadow you were difficult to find)
> 
> "Took a while for that." he japed at Aaron. "Everyone's here?"


Aaron ignored the sly comment, and reminded him that Zyther’s still not there, so they should just go in and explore a bit.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "Whatever! You better had your sorry papers ready because there are several checkpoints that we will pass through." Keyumar quipped. "And you just shut up and let me do all the talking! All they need to know is you are my coolies and we are heading to the port to unload these stuffs on the back!"
> 
> The bear raced away from the city, passing several checkpoints where he knew most of the officers in charge. Some even received regular bribes whenever he needed some 'favor' for his bickering on some shady trades.
> 
> ...


Augustine joined the group warily, eyeing the door. "Was anyone followed?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> Augustine joined the group warily, eyeing the door. "Was anyone followed?"


“I’m pretty sure I wasn’t. No one noticeable me on the rooftops.” Aaron grinned in satisfication of his own work.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

"Alright, so everyone's here?" Euphoria inquired. "I'd like to get something done today."


----------

